

Show HN: Simple BitTorrent Magnet Link search - cantbecool
http://www.moviemagnet.net

======
arnaud13
<http://movies.io/> ? Sounds familiar?

~~~
cantbecool
I'm not going to lie, that's what inspired me, but on a podcast I recently
listened to: [http://technophiliapodcast.com/2012/episode-25-interview-
wit...](http://technophiliapodcast.com/2012/episode-25-interview-with-movies-
io/) They said they were planning on going legit and go with only indie
movies, but that would be a bummer, and with the recent demonoid takedown, I
thought it would be an interesting project to play around with.

~~~
rockyleal
I like your spirit. Would you consider that there could be something similar
to solve the disappearance of library.nu?

~~~
threedaymonk
As always, when one copyright-infringing service is shut down, it's replaced
by something more distributed and robust: it's called Library Genesis. As I
understand it, they distribute the catalogue in incremental chunks via
BitTorrent, which means there are multiple mirrors and no single point of
failure.

------
mike-cardwell
If anyone is interested, I've just written a small Grease Monkey plugin to
convert the magnet urls to real torrent urls on moviemagnet.net and movies.io,
thanks to torcache.net:

<http://pastebin.ca/2205840>

[EDIT] Updated pastebin URL to point to a new version which includes
torrentbutler.eu and removes the jQuery dependency.

~~~
cantbecool
I would be trivial to use real torrents, but I could easily get into a
significant amount of trouble if I hosted up real torrent files though. Magnet
links are just a link, nothing more. It wouldn't help anyone if I was taken
down. I'm hosting this in the USA on a linode at the moment.

~~~
kzahel
There is little distinction between in my mind between the torrent, whose
bencoded 'info' dict sha1 hahses to the 20 byte magnet link, and the magnet
link.

The hash uniquely identifies a torrent. Either way, you are presenting a
representation of the torrent.

You might as easily argue that a torrent file cannot infringe, since it only
presents sha1 hashes of chunks of files contained within the torrent, not the
actual files themselves.

------
radio4fan
Did you try background-position: top center; on the body element?

Works better for unusual size windows (IMO).

~~~
cantbecool
No, I didn't try that. I have all wide screen devices at home, but I could
understand that it potentially could be an issue with 4:3 displays. I'll roll
it out on next deploy.

------
poundy
<http://www.findanyfilm.com>, lists movies from TV listings, DVDs, online, all
legitimate sources. No torrents and UK focussed

~~~
duiker101
> No torrents

I think that is the biggest selling point of this website.

------
carbuncle
Just like <http://tormovies.org> but with less choice.

------
chii
can you talk about how you did the backend, and/or reveal any of the technical
details?

~~~
cantbecool
Absolutely. Ruby on Rails 3.2.8, Postgres, theMoviedb.org for the movie
information and pretty backgrounds, jQuery autocomplete for the insta search
functionality, nokogiri gem for the magnet link scraping, and Google fonts.

~~~
nddrylliog
Exactly the same stack as movies.io :)

------
fluxon
Will <https://> access be available?

~~~
cantbecool
I'll purchase an SSL cert within a week.

------
killerpopiller
great effort, I am using it atm

~~~
cantbecool
Thanks.

